# Kubota BX series



## Lawn Enforcer

Hey everyone,
I'm looking to go another direction for my residential snow accounts next year. My Dodge with the 8.5' blade just isn't the right thing for the driveways I do. I would love to get a skid steer, but I just don't have the type of work to keep it busy all year round and I hate having equipment just sitting and not making me money. I can use the tractor for mowing, spraying, and other light landscape work that I do. I've been looking into the Kubota BX series of tractors and have heard great things about them, but I just would like to hear some more about how much snow these things can move, whether it be a snowblower or loader, any feedback would be great.

Here is a pic of some of the snow I've had to deal with this year, so just to give you a small idea about the loads of snow we get.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Another view of some of the deep drifting that I deal with.


----------



## TheRealBuzz

I had a BX for years with a front blower and it worked great. especially in deep snow the blower kicked butt and made for a nice clean job.

I sold the BX to a buddy and kept the blower to put on my new Massy GC which is also doing great. 

My buddy got a blade for the BX and I was skeptical because I had tried to push snow with the bucket before and it was not effective, but, I had the chance to use it the other day and was blown away at how well it worked with the blade. It was night and day. It made quick work of some heavy snow we had. He's only got the light duty 48" blade but if you throw a 60" heavy with hydraulic angle you do a good business on small residentials. Loaded turf tires are the best in the snow and if you tack a blower on the back you'd have a killer combo.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

TheRealBuzz;1262988 said:


> I had a BX for years with a front blower and it worked great. especially in deep snow the blower kicked butt and made for a nice clean job.
> 
> I sold the BX to a buddy and kept the blower to put on my new Massy GC which is also doing great.
> 
> My buddy got a blade for the BX and I was skeptical because I had tried to push snow with the bucket before and it was not effective, but, I had the chance to use it the other day and was blown away at how well it worked with the blade. It was night and day. It made quick work of some heavy snow we had. He's only got the light duty 48" blade but if you throw a 60" heavy with hydraulic angle you do a good business on small residentials. Loaded turf tires are the best in the snow and if you tack a blower on the back you'd have a killer combo.


Thanks for the reply! I'm glad to hear it did well in deep snow, I had to deal with some very large windrows after a big storm we had last December and my truck didn't handle it very well.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Anyone have more suggestions on tires?


----------



## plowatnight

Hey Lawn, A bunch of us run Kubotas down here in Rochester, A friend of mine does driveways with a bx2350, front blower, box blade on the three point, does a great job. A little small for my work, but I don't think you'll be disapointed if you don't mind hauling it around town.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

plowatnight;1263933 said:


> Hey Lawn, A bunch of us run Kubotas down here in Rochester, A friend of mine does driveways with a bx2350, front blower, box blade on the three point, does a great job. A little small for my work, but I don't think you'll be disapointed if you don't mind hauling it around town.


Good to hear. All my accounts are pretty close together so trailering around won't be needed very much. Do they make quick work of driveways?


----------



## Snowzilla

Kubota makes a good product. I have an old bullet proof B7100 which I love. But I find some of the ergonomics of the newer BX series a little odd. Not sure I like the big rocker pedal for the travel. But I suppose you could get used to it. I have at times considered the smallest Bobcat compact tractor, CT122. It is quite a bit larger than the BX and you can get a loader with skid steer style quick tach feature but the price can be about the same or less than the BX with loader when they have incentive programs.


----------



## IC-Smoke

for that much snow you might want to go with a larger series of tractor. The bx would do good work but it has its limitations on stacking height! You wont go wrong with a Kubota!

here is a photo of mine day one, it currently has around 1200hrs:









mowing setup:









Ian


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Snowzilla;1264061 said:


> Kubota makes a good product. I have an old bullet proof B7100 which I love. But I find some of the ergonomics of the newer BX series a little odd. Not sure I like the big rocker pedal for the travel. But I suppose you could get used to it. I have at times considered the smallest Bobcat compact tractor, CT122. It is quite a bit larger than the BX and you can get a loader with skid steer style quick tach feature but the price can be about the same or less than the BX with loader when they have incentive programs.


I also looked at and priced a CT122, which is nice, but I'm looking to get a used machine to start with since I can't justify a new one yet, and there are no used Bobcat tractors around. I plan on using the tractor for mowing, spraying larger yards, and some light landscaping on top of snow removal, and the BX seems nice and light to take on these jobs.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

IC-Smoke;1264192 said:


> for that much snow you might want to go with a larger series of tractor. The bx would do good work but it has its limitations on stacking height! You wont go wrong with a Kubota!


Nice tractor! I would go with a larger tractor, but I'm going with the BX series so I can use it for other jobs on the smaller properties I do. I am leaning towards the blower at this point, so stacking isn't a big concern for me. I also have a guy with a big CAT skid steer that can come and stack snow for me if needed.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Thanks! you wont wrong with a BX series, the BX24 has a design flaw with the hyd trans cooling fan... it is plastic and has no protection, Im on my 2nd one and think I just broke another one yesterday moving brush  I use the BX in the winter for sidewalks and moving piles and it works out great! one tip would be to make a bolt on cutting edge for the bucket if you choose to do so.

Thumbs Up


----------



## vtzdriver

I have 2 BXs- a 2200 from year 2000 and a 2660 from 2009. Both run the 2750 front blowers in winter. 
Both are excellent snow weapons!

I run turfs with chains on the rear and do switch to bar tires on the front for winter.

Lift height and bucket width are the only limitations for the FEL.


----------



## loudcav

what about a rear mount blower that way you can keep the loader on if there happens to be a spot that the blower isnt effective on that or if there is an ice storm and you pick up other work


----------



## vtzdriver

loudcav;1264341 said:


> what about a rear mount blower that way you can keep the loader on if there happens to be a spot that the blower isnt effective on that or if there is an ice storm and you pick up other work


Some run up to a 60" blower on the rear.

The power is there. The issue is weight on the back of the tractor. You will run out of traction first!

Personally, if I were buying a rear blower, I would look for a 54"


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

IC-Smoke;1264306 said:


> Thanks! you wont wrong with a BX series, the BX24 has a design flaw with the hyd trans cooling fan... it is plastic and has no protection, Im on my 2nd one and think I just broke another one yesterday moving brush  I use the BX in the winter for sidewalks and moving piles and it works out great! one tip would be to make a bolt on cutting edge for the bucket if you choose to do so.
> 
> Thumbs Up


Thanks for the heads up, I was also going to ask about the bolt on cutting edge, but you answered my question already. Thanks again!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

vtzdriver;1264386 said:


> Some run up to a 60" blower on the rear.
> 
> The power is there. The issue is weight on the back of the tractor. You will run out of traction first!
> 
> Personally, if I were buying a rear blower, I would look for a 54"


Do you recommend any certain brands of blowers besides the Kubota one?


----------



## Snowzilla

IC-Smoke;1264192 said:


> here is a photo of mine day one, it currently has around 1200hrs:
> Ian


I like the backhoe + loader. Great for lawn work without destroying the lawn like a skid steer does.

You may already know, but there are aftermarket skid plates available to protect the fan like you mentioned. Not sure if this effects cooling.

http://www.bro-tek.biz/

Here's another site for aftermarket BX accessories:
http://www.bxpanded.com/


----------



## Snowzilla

Lawn Enforcer;1264210 said:


> I also looked at and priced a CT122, which is nice, but I'm looking to get a used machine to start with since I can't justify a new one yet, and there are no used Bobcat tractors around. I plan on using the tractor for mowing, spraying larger yards, and some light landscaping on top of snow removal, and the BX seems nice and light to take on these jobs.


I understand. The BX would probably be more practical as a mower than the Bobcat. Also the Bobcat may be a little heavy for mowing, at near 2k lbs. Kubota's prices do seem to be a little high. The problem is the used ones I see are either beat or they are asking near new price anyway. Kubota almost always has 0% interest programs.

Many of the Kubota dealers here are also Bobcat dealers. However, they don't seem to every stock the small CT122. I think because there is more profit in the orange.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Snowzilla;1264734 said:


> I understand. The BX would probably be more practical as a mower than the Bobcat. Also the Bobcat may be a little heavy for mowing, at near 2k lbs. Kubota's prices do seem to be a little high. The problem is the used ones I see are either beat or they are asking near new price anyway. Kubota almost always has 0% interest programs.
> 
> Many of the Kubota dealers here are also Bobcat dealers. However, they don't seem to every stock the small CT122. I think because there is more profit in the orange.


I thought the CT122 seemed a lot bigger than the BX series. I looked at a BX 2360 today with a loader and 60" mower, seemed like a solid machine for sure. I hopped on and it seemed very comfortable.


----------



## pwrstroke6john

You cant go wrong with a kubota, but I would look long and hard at what you plan to do with your machine as the bx is a really small tractor. A regular B series maybe better suited to your needs and the bobcat tractors are just kioti's painted white.


----------



## Snowzilla

I just looked out on tractorhouse.com and there actually quite a few BX models. I think the BX2350 was the predecessor & before that the BX2200. I work with a guy who bought a new BX2200 back in '04 w/mower & loader as his sole machine for mowing, acreage work, and his snow removal. He loves his. Like you, he wanted 1 machine that could do many things well instead of multiple specialized machines.

The BX24 & BX25 include the backhoe but really jacks the price up. 

Good luck in your quest


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Snowzilla;1265417 said:


> I just looked out on tractorhouse.com and there actually quite a few BX models. I think the BX2350 was the predecessor & before that the BX2200. I work with a guy who bought a new BX2200 back in '04 w/mower & loader as his sole machine for mowing, acreage work, and his snow removal. He loves his. Like you, he wanted 1 machine that could do many things well instead of multiple specialized machines.
> 
> The BX24 & BX25 include the backhoe but really jacks the price up.
> 
> Good luck in your quest


Thanks, I have no need for a backhoe so at least I can save money that way.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

pwrstroke6john;1265395 said:


> You cant go wrong with a kubota, but I would look long and hard at what you plan to do with your machine as the bx is a really small tractor. A regular B series maybe better suited to your needs and the bobcat tractors are just kioti's painted white.


I looked at the B series, they are just too big for my work that I need to do with them. I have some small properties that need service.


----------



## BlizzardBeater

I have a 2006 BX2350 and was looking to add a second machine to the fleet. I was looking for another used one. But with 0% financing, it made way more sense to buy a new one. I'm now a proud owner of a 2010 BX2360! Great little tractors, but i use the rear blowers and man do they huck some snow.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Congrats Blizzard! cant beat the feeling of a new orange tractor in the garage!!


----------



## BlizzardBeater

Ya, the feeling never gets old. I love brand new equipment. Wifey says I have a disease related to that lol.


----------



## IMAGE

Lawn Enforcer;1264592 said:


> Do you recommend any certain brands of blowers besides the Kubota one?


Normand makes some great blowers that fit the Kubota tractors. Check them out here

Thanks, Steve


----------



## bluejlandscaper

IMAGE;1271594 said:


> Normand makes some great blowers that fit the Kubota tractors. Check them out here
> 
> Thanks, Steve


I bought a Blizzard B-54 model rear pto blower for my NH1030 (28hp) tractor for sidewalk work it is an awesome blower. I looked at the Kubota model but it was 51" working width and the other Kubota was 60" was too big for what I wanted. My tractor is 52" wide. 
Also the Blizzard blower , with hydraulic chute rotator ( I needed the hydraulic because I have a Heated cab on that tractor) cost me $700.00 less than the Kubota unit. Both Blizzard and Kubota blowers are made by Radtech in Canada. They also make blowers for NH, JD, and many other companies.


----------



## IMAGE

bluejlandscaper;1272450 said:


> I bought a Blizzard B-54 model rear pto blower for my NH1030 (28hp) tractor for sidewalk work it is an awesome blower. I looked at the Kubota model but it was 51" working width and the other Kubota was 60" was too big for what I wanted. My tractor is 52" wide.
> Also the Blizzard blower , with hydraulic chute rotator ( I needed the hydraulic because I have a Heated cab on that tractor) cost me $700.00 less than the Kubota unit. Both Blizzard and Kubota blowers are made by Radtech in Canada. They also make blowers for NH, JD, and many other companies.


I saw your thread on MU, tractor looks pretty good. I would of suggested the E54-200 for your tractor, it would of been very close in price to what you paid (even including hyds). The Blizzard you got looks pretty good, but a few differences I notice are:

The Normand chute rotates on UHMW polyethylene.
The Normand impeller is 20x7" compared to 20x6"
The Normand auger is 17" compared to 15"
The Normand has a balanced impeller and auger standard.
The cutting height is a little taller on the Normand. 26" vs 24.5"

And for sure you can get any Normand blower with a hyd rotate and deflector control, it's a very nice feature to have!

I noticed you've been doing snow for about 40 yrs now, nice! If you need any blowers in the future be sure to look me up Thumbs Up

Thanks, Steve


----------



## bluejlandscaper

IMAGE;1272485 said:


> I saw your thread on MU, tractor looks pretty good. I would of suggested the E54-200 for your tractor, it would of been very close in price to what you paid (even including hyds). The Blizzard you got looks pretty good, but a few differences I notice are:
> 
> The Normand chute rotates on UHMW polyethylene.
> The Normand impeller is 20x7" compared to 20x6"
> The Normand auger is 17" compared to 15"
> The Normand has a balanced impeller and auger standard.
> The cutting height is a little taller on the Normand. 26" vs 24.5"
> 
> And for sure you can get any Normand blower with a hyd rotate and deflector control, it's a very nice feature to have!
> 
> I noticed you've been doing snow for about 40 yrs now, nice! If you need any blowers in the future be sure to look me up Thumbs Up
> 
> Thanks, Steve


Thanks for your feedback. I was not aware of a Normand Blower! In your area they may be widely used but in my area of upstate NY, I would really wonder if anyone has one! By the time I pay the freight from Fargo I am sure that I would pay several hundred dollars more. I have owned many snowblowers over the years and did my homework on this one too. I also took a good look at the Pronovost model but they only make a 54" in their Puma line which is a lighter built snowblower. 
In my area most tractor dealers stock the Meteor brand from Martin Manufacturing in Canada, which seem to me to be more of a home owner type of snowblower. Also many dealers stock the Woods brand.
In February I had a chance to try a prototype rear blower from Land Pride Manufacturing in Kansas. It was a 72" model that I tried on my NH2310. Since it was only a prototype it needed a lot of re-design work, which Land Pride is now doing to be able to market their line next fall.
I am very satisfied with my Blizzard blower, if I need parts I can get them over night from the distributor. 
Blizzard blowers are very widely used in the North East States and in Canada.
Again thanks for your input.

bluejlandscaper


----------



## IMAGE

I'm glad to hear its working well for you. The Normand® company*is a 5th generation, family owned, business*in Saint-Pascal, Quebec since 1857. That can't be to far from you in NY, and I can have one drop shipped right from the factory to you, so shipping shouldn't be to bad. You would be suprised how many are out there, they are widely used and well known in the industrail and municiple markets because the make some very high quality machines.


----------



## Hysert

lawn enforcer.. I've owned 4 Kubotas now and there definatly great!!!! i've never had a problem with any!!! I would suggest you look at a B26 TLB there alittle bigger then the BX and not as big as an L39 for example. Otherwise happy shopping..


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Great info guys! Things might change for me before next winter and I might be looking at a 16' Pro-Tech pusher instead of a small driveway rig!


----------



## mudflap

I am new to the boards, so hey to everyone. I bought a bx2660 last winter. I am in MD. I have a 6ft blade for the back and can push anything under a foot pretty easy. I have ind tires front and back with 2 link chains on all 4. I also have a 50 inch metor blower for the back and put a soft side cab on it. Let me say that there is no way a snow will stop me now, infact I pray for lots of snow. With the blower and the FEL, I am invincible! I have a driveway that is 600-700ft gravel and has a pretty decent hill on it. I would suggest on the blower to get something that will cover your rear wheels. By that I mean that you want your blower to be wider that your rear wheels so you are on flat, plowed ground when backing up or you will have one wheel higher than the other. Also, smaller blowers are cheaper. I got a 50 which is slighly wider than my wheels. Even if I did go with a 60 inch, I would still need to make 2 passes to clear the drive so I decided on the 50in. The tractor handles it with no problems although if you don't have a cab you will be wet and cold. Mine throws an ideal snow to about 40 ft... hardly any bogging and the weight on the rear end gives lots of traction... Buy extra shear pins!


----------

